# Going to Stubblefield Tonight



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am taking my 3 yr and 6 yr old boys to Stubblefield. We will be camping this evening and partial day tomorrow. Whoelse, if any, is going. This will be my third trip there and my 3 yr olds first camping trip ever.
If you want to find me look for a tan single cab Tundra and two boys running wild and screaming. Yeah that's us.


----------

